# Green Water - Solution



## rybal (Jan 24, 2005)

Two weeks fight with GW ( the chemistry, change of water etc.) did not bring the effects. Effects were worse yet, water got greener. Bloom started when I had cut a few plants. Macro nutritients were very low (N total - 2ppm, P total - 0,2ppm). At the beginning I raised level of NP- N to 15 ppm and P to1 ppm and I made change of water. Water ....continually more green, which brought me to fury. I was spending lots of time reading all accessible materials on APC & other forums - Tom Barr's posts inspired me particularly. Then, I made following experiment. I added to filter activated carbon and filtered by 24 hour to polish water (specially NH4) After I added oxygenated water (3% H2O2 - 50 ml / 100l) and changed 50% water in tank. Then I beck to routine fertilizing (N, P, trace)
Water became incredibly clear! 
I hope that bloom never comes back.
Maybe it was by chance or maybe it works
;-) 
Tom

Tank parameters:
100l (26 g)- Delta shape,
Light – 107 W - mixed T5 , T 8
Water GH 8, KH 7, pH 6,8
Plants:
Rotala sp., Hemianthus micranthemoides, Bacopa caroliniana, Ludwigia arcuata, Alternanthera reineckii, glossostigma eleEleocharis acicularis. Java, Xmas, Taiwan moss. Anubias nana, Cryptocoryne sp.
Fishes: 10 apistos, 3 angels.


----------

